
Gadgets powered wirelessly at home with a simple Wi-Fi router - jonbaer
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27633-gadgets-powered-wirelessly-at-home-with-a-simple-wifi-router.html#.VWzNmJpVhBc
======
beamatronic
This kind of thing has been around since Tesla ( the inventor ) or longer. It
always seems there isn't always enough power available in one frequency. Can
you use more than one circuit on more than one frequency and aggregate the
collected power somehow?

